# Warum hab ich die Quest net?



## Brainschen (18. Dezember 2007)

Moin Jungs und Mädels,

Ich wollte gestern Waffenschmied werden und habe fest gestellt das der Questgeber in IF mir diese Quest net anbietet.

Ich hab BB auf 256 und Schmied auf 260. Muss ich zuvor irgendwelche Quests erfüllen?

MfG
Brain


----------



## Logeras (18. Dezember 2007)

kann mich irren ,aber ich glaub du musst stufe 40 erreicht haben haben dafür.welche stufe hast du?


----------



## REM0RiA (18. Dezember 2007)

Richtig. Für die Spezialisierungen muss du ein bestimmtes Level erreicht haben. Soweit ich weiß sollte das 35 sein, wenn mein Gehirn mich nicht anlügt ^^


----------



## Toyuki (18. Dezember 2007)

so wie ich das sehe bist du 65 (buffed profil ) sprech mit dem typen in if der beim amboss rumläuft (nicht der lehrer) bei dem kannst du "mehr über rüstungs/waffenschmied erfahren" der schickt die zum jewaliegen schmied und dann kannst du die quest annehmen


----------



## Brainschen (18. Dezember 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> so wie ich das sehe bist du 65 (buffed profil ) sprech mit dem typen in if der beim amboss rumläuft (nicht der lehrer) bei dem kannst du "mehr über rüstungs/waffenschmied erfahren" der schickt die zum jewaliegen schmied und dann kannst du die quest annehmen



Danke! Hast mir sehr geholfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (19. Dezember 2007)

Brainschen schrieb:


> Danke! Hast mir sehr geholfen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gerne gerne ich hab auch 10mins gebraucht bis ich das herausgefunden hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (25. Dezember 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> gerne gerne ich hab auch 10mins gebraucht bis ich das herausgefunden hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ging mir genauso ^_^


----------



## BloodRainOne (16. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> so wie ich das sehe bist du 65 (buffed profil ) sprech mit dem typen in if der beim amboss rumläuft (nicht der lehrer) bei dem kannst du "mehr über rüstungs/waffenschmied erfahren" der schickt die zum jewaliegen schmied und dann kannst du die quest annehmen




ich habe auch ne frage ich bin lvl 70 waffenschmied wo kann ich meinen meister machn wer hilft mir da also du sagstet if was is if ??? 
ich möchte danach auch hammerschmiedemeister mach falls du des auch weißt bitte sag mir bescheid viel sagn man bekommt in shatt ne q aber leider hab ich noch keinen meister aber skill 350 !!

schreib bitte zurück


----------



## LouisDeFunes (16. April 2008)

BloodRainOne schrieb:


> ...was is if ???...



Kürzel für Ironforge, heute Eisenschmiede.


----------



## djbarti (9. September 2008)

Im Auftrag meiner Frau mal Danke für den Hinweis, jetzt mit lvl 64 kann sie die Q annehmen.  Danke


----------



## walfi (9. September 2008)

BloodRainOne schrieb:


> ich habe auch ne frage ich bin lvl 70 waffenschmied wo kann ich meinen meister machn wer hilft mir da also du sagstet if was is if ???
> ich möchte danach auch hammerschmiedemeister mach falls du des auch weißt bitte sag mir bescheid viel sagn man bekommt in shatt ne q aber leider hab ich noch keinen meister aber skill 350 !!
> 
> schreib bitte zurück




Hi, um eine Waffenspezialisierung zu lernen musst du nach Winterquell in die Ewige Warte, da gibts 3 Trainer di dir das beibringen.
Kostet seit einem Patch (weiss aber nicht mehr seit welchem) nix mehr und musst auch keine Q mehr erfüllen.
Früher musste man nach Strath, glaub ich.

Edith sagt: Hui der Thread hat aber schon einen langen Bart


----------



## David (9. September 2008)

Mindeststufe 40 oder 50.


----------



## Cysiaron (10. September 2008)

nachdem man sich für waffenschmied entschieden hat... ab nach winterquell, da stehen die lehrer für waffenspezialisierungen rum.

ist keine q für nötig,
allerdingenz geben einen die lehrer für besondere rezepte q für stratholme und sholomace


----------

